# General > Biodiversity >  Tree Identification -- Braemore Lodge

## WRC

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone can identify the types of trees in the immediate vicinity of the old shooting-lodge at Braemore. I live in the States and can only look at pictures online -- including the one on this site under A to Z, Country Houses.

 Thanks!

Bill

----------


## gardeninginagale

Hi Bill.  There are no links in your post. "The one on this site etc". Give me a link and i'll try to help. Mike

----------


## Scunner

Can't identify the trees so far, but will try on a larger screen for a clearer picture.

----------


## Scunner

There is some birch trees, and probably douglas firs.   Difficult to make them out.   I'm going by the bark colour and the shape of the trees

----------


## WRC

Thanks to all who've replied. I wasn't sure I could post links here, but since gardeninginagale asked... Here are two pictures of the lodge with trees. (I realize neither is ideal for identification!)

-- http://www.caithness.org/atoz/countr...emorelodge.htm

-- http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2501606

That second one can be enlarged by clicking on the 'More Sizes' link in the upper right corner just above the photo.

Again, thanks!

Bill

----------

